# What are you cooking today?



## bonsai

Hello.
I think it could be interesting to hear what you have for lunch or dinner.
Probably we'll find some new traditional recipes from all over the world.
I work as a cook and I would be really happy about new inspiration.

Today we'll make Chilie con Carne Wraps with sour cream, gratinated with Chester cheese.The soft one you use for sandwiches.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

Today.... Taquitos for breakfast (microwavable mexican food) and bacon and dinner/lunch was just a frozen pizza XD Yeah, I'm not very creative with my food, cuz I'm always on the go. When I do actually cook though I make what I call a "Taco omlette" You scramble some eggs and mix it with an equal amount of ground beef, along with taco sauce and seasonings. Me and my boyfriend came up with it on our anniversary and we had NO food in the house and we were pretty stoned. Both of us have since quit the bad habit because of jobs, but I miss those days.


----------



## SarahC

stirfry chicken ,veg and noodles,pancakes for pudding.


----------



## Cordane

Most interesting things I cooked today were mini homemade pizza and mushroom risotto balls stuffed with mozerella.


----------



## SarahC

get you with your posh balls.


----------



## andypandy29us

lol @ sarah

I made home made cheese and mash sausage rolls yesterday which i had for lunch today and i havent had dinner yet have to take the munchkin to youth choir first and then get her to bed then i can eat .... might just make myself a chip buttie lol


----------



## Vicats

I am roasting a pork loin today... I don't normally cook (and typically wouldn't do anything so large/fancy, I am more of a scrambled eggs or simple pasta type of "cook") but everyone else in the house is busy or out until it's actually supper time, and the pork loin was defrosted for dinner on saturday... so we have to use it. (Wish me luck.)


----------



## bonsai

@ vicats:
I'm sure your pork loins will be great.

Tomorrow it's the first time I'll try to make a meat pie.
For the filling I'll use pork ragout with peas,carrots and mushrooms.
I'm really excited about my result.
I''m going to tell you about my first pie,soon.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Lunch (just eaten): Pita bread filled with hummus, basil, red pepper flakes, smoked paprika, kalamata olives, a chopped green onion. Toasted, then stuffed to full with lentil, clover, & mung bean sprouts. (Does this count as cooking? lol) Mom would have required us to have a real veggie with this, but I'm lazy, so doing the cheat thing and calling the green onion/clover sprouts my veggie. 

Dinner (in about 4 hours): Chicken breast, flattened, coated with-homemade seasoned 'panko' breading and baked. Served with an herb-ed lime sauce. Sides of steamed broccoli, and roasted carrot sticks.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Today we'll have chicken escalopes with onion sauce an potatoes.
My meat pie was great.I think I'll make it again soon.


----------



## WoodWitch

I made pancakes lastnight, a day late; some with lemon and sugar and one with chocolate spread and amaretto cream. VERY indulgent!


----------



## Cordane

WoodWitch said:


> I made pancakes lastnight, a day late; some with lemon and sugar and one with chocolate spread and amaretto cream. VERY indulgent!


Another lemon and sugar pancake person! YAY!


----------



## bonsai

Hello.
Today we have pizza.


----------



## bonsai

Hello.
Today we'll have spinach with potatoes and fried eggs.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

bonsai said:


> Hello.
> Today we'll have spinach with potatoes and fried eggs.


That sounds yummy... what sort of seasoning goes with this dish?


----------



## bonsai

@ ThatCertainGlow
Hello.
The spinach is seasoned with cream,onions,salt,pepper,nutmeg and garlic.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

I think I might have to try this, minus the cream perhaps. Hopefully yogurt works as nicely.


----------



## moustress

This afternoon I will take the hambone that is pretty well played out of sandwichable chunks and make a big pot of split pea soup with onions, carrots and celery. I'm thinking of french toast and bacon for brunch first, though.


----------



## bonsai

@ ThatCertainGlow:
I've never tried it with yogurt.
You have to cook the potatoes and choped spinach with the seasoning seperately and then you mash it together and serve it with the eggs on top.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

moustress said:


> This afternoon I will take the hambone that is pretty well played out of sandwichable chunks and make a big pot of split pea soup with onions, carrots and celery.


Mmmmm. If I could just find reliable hambones here.  I have been craving this very thing (split pea soup). All they sell from pastured pigs seems to be in boneless cuts, or ribs.

Have an English friend visiting (too bad he couldn't bring mice on the plane!) and he's taken over the kitchen at the moment. Apparently we are having cokftas tonight (curried meatballs). Guess the spinach, potato dish will have to wait a week, as he doesn't eat eggs. :lol:


----------



## bonsai

Hello.
Today we have selfmade hamburger with cheese,bacon,roasted onions and salad.


----------



## Vicats

Had a fun one tonight, my neighbour is a french-trained Chef and is planning on giving cooking lessons as part of her catering company. My mother and I agreed to be her "lab rats" and to cook with her. Tonight we made:

Mini Pea Pancakes with lemon sourcream and smoked salmon. (Bite-sized) 
Spatchcock Chicken with a simple Tarragon + Pepper rub
Mushroom Risotto (Brown and wild mushrooms)
Freshly-squeezed blood orange jelly with thyme infusion (with vegan "gelatin") and vanilla Gelato.

Aside from the smoked salmon, sour cream, and gelato, we made everything from scratch! It's a lot of effort, but it was so delicious.


----------



## moustress

Chicken fried rice. And fruit salad (melon, mango, banana, blueberries, blackberries and raspberries)

(My poor sick brain wanted me to type 'Chicken fried mice'  )


----------



## bonsai

Hello.
Today we have:
Nachos with minced beef,diced tomatoes,cucumber,onions,and pepper,spicy marinated and gratinated with crumbled cheese.
It's served with guacamole and chili-tomatoe-dip.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Today we have spaghetti Bolognese.


----------



## Cordane

Curried Sausages and rice for me.
Extra spicy of course!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers

moustress said:


> Chicken fried rice. And fruit salad (melon, mango, banana, blueberries, blackberries and raspberries)
> 
> (My poor sick brain wanted me to type 'Chicken fried mice'  )


Ooo, not a pretty picture...


----------



## bonsai

Hello
We have meatballs with a roasted peppers-onion mix and potatoes.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Tonight: Greek salad, garlic naan bread, and black cherry ribs. (Ribs and bread by the English friend, I only did the salad.)


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Today we have scrambled eggs with ham and potatoes.

@ThatCertainGlow:
Ribs are a good idea,I love ribs.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
We make Hot Dogs today.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Fried chicken with roasted peppers and baguette,today.


----------



## moustress

Mmmm--hot dogs with four alarm chile, cheese, and chopped onions. Made four alarm black beans and scotch broth yesterday, mixed artisan greens with mixed fresh herbs, made a lovely salad with a sprinkle of mixed grated cheese, extra virgin olive oil, red wine vinegar, and a splash of soy for extra protein. this is first time I used soy along with salad. It was too salty, so next time I use less of the soy.

Today I think I'll take the scotch broth for lunch and then turn the rest into vegetable beef soup with barley. I used quick barley for the first time, and it looks really weird. My hubby got it by accident. *shrug*


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Today we have pork-chops with corn,baked beans and potatoes.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Yesterday we had filled roasted chicken breast with Chorizo,peppers,onions and mushrooms,served with maccharoni an a tomatoe sauce with fresh herbs.
It was the first time I tried this combination and it was delicious.
Have a try.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

Today I finally got the ambition to try a new recipe and made homemade chocolate chip granola bars


----------



## WoodWitch

Toad in the hole


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Today we have minced beefsteaks in onion sauce with peas,carrots and potatoes.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Oh my! I had Toad in the Hole served to me in England... not sure what I was expecting, but I felt let down. lol It was such a simple meal. 

Still recovering from all the rich foods the friend made last month, so dinner is kinda plain:
lemon dill baked cod 
served over a little yellow basmati rice (Housemate calls it my saffron rice, but there is no saffron involved. Just turmeric, cardamom pods, cumin, red pepper flakes, cinnamon, and such.)
Steamed broccoli, with garlic and lemon.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Today we have "Königsberger Klopse".
That are poached meatballs served in a light sauce with capers.Traditionelly served with potatoes and pickeld beet.

@WoodWitch:
I've searched for toad in the hole picturs and recipes beause I havent heard of it before.It sounds great.
I would be pleased if you could tell me your recipe for the batter.
I have to try it.


----------



## WoodWitch

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Oh my! I had Toad in the Hole served to me in England... not sure what I was expecting, but I felt let down. lol It was such a simple meal.


This made me laugh :lol: 
I suppose that there really is no clue in the title. For anyone in doubt, it's sausages in batter (like a yorkshire pudding with sausages in) and it's delicious. No good for the hips of course but that was never my concern 

Bonsai, I'm not good at much but I CAN cook, so I don't really follow recipes, I just chuck stuff together but my best guess for what I do with the batter is:

6-8 oz plain flour (doesn't matter, just depending how much you want to make)
2 eggs
enough milk to bring to a thick gloop, like a thick shake
pinch of salt

That's it. Nothing special or difficult.
Cook your sausages prior and heat a tray of oil in the oven. Tip the batter onto the sausages in the hot oil (gotta be hot and sizzling) and cook for perhaps 30 mins on a medium high heat 190 ish or until it's risen and golden. Serve with gravy. Yummy


----------



## bonsai

Hello WoodWitch
Thanks a lot for the recipe.
I'll have a try,soon.
While I had a look at the google pictures of it,yesterday,I found something even new for me.
An egg in the hole.
That was great.Very simple and special at the same time.


----------



## Serena

Today just a simple couscous and spinach omelet with remoulade sauce for me


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Pizza today.


----------



## SarahC

Roast dinner today,lamb.Might do a treacle sponge


----------



## WoodWitch

SarahC said:


> Roast dinner today,lamb.Might do a treacle sponge


What time should I arrive?


----------



## SarahC

all in the oven,come now .Steamed puddings are one of the few things that come out as good when done in the microwave as the traditional way.Four to five minutes in the microwave.


----------



## andypandy29us

I needed some comfort food today so I had a bacon sandwich in a granary baguette  yummy but very bad for me .....


----------



## bonsai

Hello
We are going to the funfair today and have a look what delicious Sweets and fatty foods are offered.


----------



## littlelovesmousery

We are making calf fries tonight. I know most people wouldn't dare eat them but here in the midwest they are a pretty staple food, most of the local restaurants & bars serve them.


----------



## bonsai

Hello
We have Chilie con Carne,today.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

littlelovesmousery said:


> We are making calf fries tonight. I know most people wouldn't dare eat them but here in the midwest they are a pretty staple food, most of the local restaurants & bars serve them.


So, had to google that. 
Still kind of thinking...oh. :shock: I mean, probably a good idea, considering how often that 'meat' becomes available, but wow. Saves me from ever asking the question in a dining establishment, at least. :lol:

It's just me tonight, so having olives, wasabi rice crisps, handful of fresh shelled Georgia pecans, and a clementine.


----------



## WoodWitch

ThatCertainGlow said:


> littlelovesmousery said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are making calf fries tonight. I know most people wouldn't dare eat them but here in the midwest they are a pretty staple food, most of the local restaurants & bars serve them.
> 
> 
> 
> So, had to google that.
> Still kind of thinking...oh. :shock: I mean, probably a good idea, considering how often that 'meat' becomes available, but wow. Saves me from ever asking the question in a dining establishment, at least. :lol:
Click to expand...

I wondered too *runs off to google Calf Fries*


----------



## WoodWitch

Oh, I seeeeeee. 
Hmmm, not so sure about those. Having said that, this wiki description of them doesn't sound half bad: "They are often deep-fried after being peeled, coated in flour, pepper and salt, and sometimes pounded flat"

Any of our boys wincing yet?


----------



## littlelovesmousery

WoodWitch said:


> Oh, I seeeeeee.
> Hmmm, not so sure about those. Having said that, this wiki description of them doesn't sound half bad: "They are often deep-fried after being peeled, coated in flour, pepper and salt, and sometimes pounded flat"
> 
> Any of our boys wincing yet?


The most common way of cooking them here in kansas is to slice them thin, dip in batter and fry. They are served with cocktail sauce. We are coming off the peak of the spring calving season so everyone is hosting calf fries. Heck, our veterinarian even hosts one lol


----------



## bonsai

Hello
We have Spaghetti Bolognese today.


----------

